# Currently needing help naming music



## Ecs Wolfie (Aug 16, 2008)

Well, As the title says I need help naming music. I'm really really bad at picking names for anything and to make it worse my songs sound like some sort of game like music. (FF was the game that a freind mentioned)  So I can't name them anything easy

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1471537/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1471525/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1469494/

That's the three that I have up, They aren't that great but i've only been playing with mixing music for less then a month.

Anyways, If someone can help me figure out a way to name them or something, I'd be really greatful. Also comments and light criticism would be good. ^^


----------

